# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Mark One Forum >  Mark Forges Plans for Additional 3D Printers?

## Maggie

Does Mark Forge have any plans for subsequent printers to the Mark One which are not Carbon Fiber based?  The reason I ask is because judging from the information we have been presented with for the Mark One, the company seems to put out an awesome product.  Their innovation blew many people away.  I am excited to see what they may have in the works both with carbon fiber printing and other materials.

----------


## MARKFORGED

Hi Maggie,
Thanks for the kind words!

We are currently focused on Carbon Fiber, Fiberglass, and Kevlar with respect to CFF printing and Nylon and PLA for FDM/FFF printing. Nylon is an awesome material for 3DP and prototyping, and works amazingly well with our CFF process.

Thanks
Jeff

----------


## Larry

Are the printers for Kevlar, Carbon fiber and fiberglass all basically the same, just with different extruder attachments?  When can we expect to hear more news from you guys on any of this?

larry

----------


## MARKFORGED

> Are the printers for Kevlar, Carbon fiber and fiberglass all basically the same, just with different extruder attachments?  When can we expect to hear more news from you guys on any of this?
> 
> larry


Hi Larry,
I'm not sure I fully understand your question.

The Standard Mark One prints Nylon (FFF), Fiberglass (CFF), and Carbon Fiber (CFF). The Professional Kit (previously Developer Kit) Prints the aforementioned as well as Kevlar®(CFF).

----------

